# do pigeons mourn their dead?



## bolton (Jun 2, 2007)

Have you seen the scene in silence of the lambs were Frederica Bimmel's pigeon fancying father shoos away a pigeon that has its wings outstretched over another seemingly dead pigeon? He says something like "go on now, you've mourned long enough". 

It looks a lot like the behaviour known as mantling displayed by raptors when they have made a kill, although this is used to shield the kill from the eyes of other predators so I've been told. 

Do pigeons mourn their dead? If they don't and they do display this "mantling" type behaviour then what is its purpose?

Or have I been completely misled by a very clever animal trainer on a film set?

Thanks.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

They are very deep birds. And yes they do mourn their loved ones very much.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, absolutely, though in my experience it does not last for a prolonged period of time. I think they grieve but realize they must go on with life.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

yep sometimes they are smarter than some people.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Indeed they do mourn. I have had pairs where one would pass away and the other one would look for it for days, alternately calling and moping. After a few days, usually, they will begin to look for another mate, but I've had two birds that refused to find another mate (though several were available to them) for more than a year! I guess it just depends on the pigeon and their individual ways of adapting and dealing with loss. I have also had a pigeon mourn a person, when my ex and I moved into separate houses (he couldn't have pigeons at his new place), his favorite pigeon Gonzo mourned for weeks without him and on visits with him was thrilled to see him. Gonzo also has a pigeon mate, but she was unable to console him at first. Now he has adjusted and is the same old happy guy. They never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree, they miss those that are closest to them, human or another pigeon, when they are used to seeing them on a daily basis.

Maryjane, I'm glad Gonzo managed to get thru it, it has to be incredibly hard for these birds to understand but they do adjust, after some time.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know whether this account would constitute mourning - and it was a wild Mourning Dove (appropriate?), not a pigeon, but...several years ago I found dove feathers and body parts in the snow outside my house. There were no tracks in the snow so I'm sure a bird got it (most likely a hawk). That poor dove's mate sat on the ground by those remains for weeks. I finally couldn't stand to watch it any more and picked up every feather and trace of remains that was left there and got rid of it. The mate continued to keep a vigil at that spot though, for many months, all through the spring and summer. It really made the expression "lonesome dove" take hold in my mind. I had no idea any animal would pine for its mate so long and so poignantly. I love doves anyway but I feel deeper compassion and kinship with them since then, I think. And of course, I've always wondered what became of that lone one that was left behind. So sad!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I had a Runt named Goliath that after having lost his mate, remained alone for the rest of his life. He didn't fly anymore and remained inside.
What a sad creature. Out of desperation and the need for help on my part, I one day offered him a young bird to foster. He was great and so began a new phase in his life.


----------

